# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  8th Sukabumi Nishikigoi & 6th Breeder Koi Show 2016

## Admin Forum

*8th Sukabumi Nishikigoi & 6th Breeder Koi Show 2016

#Penjurian

  

  

  
*

----------


## Admin Forum



----------


## Soegianto

tks om admin info nya :Juggle:

----------


## LDJ

> tks om admin info nya


fotonya banyakk

----------


## ipaul888

ada master sifu ngejuri

----------


## Soegianto

ya master data menjuri disini

----------


## LDJ

> ya master data menjuri disini


eh ada om juri juga

----------

